# Possible Pregnant Demasoni?!?!



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

I noticed today while looking closely at my fish that one of my Demasoni's stomachs sticks out farther on the sides and on the bottom. All the rest seem to have flat stomachs... I figured the only thing it could be other then her making eggs to spawn is bloat. Shes still swimming and acting normal just like all the other fish. No behavior changes or anything. I'd imagine that their stomachs have to get fat in order to drop out 20 some eggs. Can anyone clue me in?


----------



## xdustyj (Apr 14, 2007)

yess, it seems like *** noticed my fish getting a little plump a few days before they spawn.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

good i thought it would be a longer process. I'll pay special attention and see what goes on. maybe i can catch them in the act. is it pretty easy to see them holding if you miss it?


----------



## xdustyj (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah its pretty easy, i usually notice when someone isn't eating, plus the fat throat.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Do a water change to help things along. They like that


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> Do a water change to help things along. They like that


yeah i've been away all last week. just in and out so i could feed them and then do what i needed to do. so today i did a 25% water change and then got to watch them all and noticed one female in particular was kind of chunky and i didnt remember that sticking out before. first i thought it could be bloat but i only feed them tiny amounts and set up spinach for them to pick at a lot of times during the day. i figured if they lay all those eggs it only makes sense they would get fat first.

how long does it normally take for them to spawn? does this mean there def going to spawn or can they just hold the eggs in their bellies????


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Most of the time they will spawn but on occassions they will not. 
When i notice a female venting and think that it should only be a matter of time i give them a nice feed (a little less then usuall) and that should do it.
The courting proccess can take as much as a couple of days, you should have a male dancing around her as we speak which is a good sign. She should follow him back to his territory and check it out often. When she is satisfied he is worthy she will breed with him. Much like humans :lol: 
Not long keep watching :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

She will drop the eggs. Watch for her tube to show. It will be a little bump on the underneath side of the fish. If the fish are young and it's her first time, she might just drop the eggs and nothing will become of it. Or she may drop the eggs and pick them up without them being fertilized. Or she might swallow them after she does pick them up. Or lol you might get lucky and have little dem babies :thumb:


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> Most of the time they will spawn but on occassions they will not.
> When i notice a female venting and think that it should only be a matter of time i give them a nice feed (a little less then usuall) and that should do it.
> The courting proccess can take as much as a couple of days, you should have a male dancing around her as we speak which is a good sign. She should follow him back to his territory and check it out often. When she is satisfied he is worthy she will breed with him. Much like humans :lol:
> Not long keep watching :thumb:


i'm guessing venting is when the little thing sticks out. or its more like a bumb. i saw it on a spawning pair on youtube. she isnt really taking any interest to my dom male or the other few. not that i've seen. shes just starting to get fat maybe in the next couple days. i wont feed as much and i wont add anymore spinach for them to nibble throughout the day. after i see the bumb how long does it normally take?


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> She will drop the eggs. Watch for her tube to show. It will be a little bump on the underneath side of the fish. If the fish are young and it's her first time, she might just drop the eggs and nothing will become of it. Or she may drop the eggs and pick them up without them being fertilized. Or she might swallow them after she does pick them up. Or lol you might get lucky and have little dem babies :thumb:


hopefully she'll do it right. its probably her first time. all my fish are really young. the female is probably 1 3/4'' and the males about 2''. i want babies!!!!! i'll be watching wish um luck opcorn:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Best of luck to ya & your fishies. Do you have another tank ready in case she does hold successfully since you want to keep the fry?


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> Best of luck to ya & your fishies. Do you have another tank ready in case she does hold successfully since you want to keep the fry?


its not set up but if they do spawn it can be very easily. i figured they hold for about a month. i've been told the odds are little to none that it will be successful so i might just plan to let them spit in the tank the first time. my tank has tons of rock and plants so they would have a fair chance. if it is successful i'll most likely pull her out. doubt i'll want to see my first ones go out like that :roll:


----------



## xdustyj (Apr 14, 2007)

don't worry if it doesn't work the first time, i had about a dozen demasoni for allmost a year, and i was starting to get pissed that they wern't spawning. now *** got two batches in a fry tank and two holding females in my main tank


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

xdustyj said:


> don't worry if it doesn't work the first time, i had about a dozen demasoni for allmost a year, and i was starting to get pissed that they wern't spawning. now I've got two batches in a fry tank and two holding females in my main tank


what size did they start and what did you do to get them going? or did they just start themselves....?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had the same experience as xdustyj. They just started by themselves.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> I had the same experience as xdustyj. They just started by themselves.


i'm just going to try and pay them no mind then and hope for the best. i'm sure i'll notice their not eating and a bulge in the throat


----------

